# Party Names



## kristaa (Oct 13, 2004)

I am working on putting together a huge community party with 300-400 kids. I need a great name for this party. All I can think of is "Boo Bash" and "Monster Mash." Any ideas?


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

What is the name of the community?

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

" the happy haunting" halloween party.

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## Spooky_Grl (Sep 16, 2003)

have you tried making a town out of it? like "treat street" "trick alley" "pumpkin Lane" - I think that would be cute!!
~Spooky

"Day by day, fright by night"


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

We have something here called "Trick-or-Treat Town". That many kids or more and some local businesses set up "houses" (wooden frames) and the kids all TOT at each one. It is fun, safe and WARM (I am in Alaska). Although, so far, we might have a warm one at 40 degrees! Yeah!


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow, they have Halloween in Alaska? Never thought about it, I guess, hehehe! I'm picturing kids trick or treating from igloo to igloo...

Yagottawanna!


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Remember in the movie Halloween Town, they had to go through a portal to get to the other side. Maybe something to that effect, like they are entering another world. You could make them go through a "portal" to get to the party. Still trying to think of a name for it, though. C'mon, you guys are brilliant, there must be something...

Yagottawanna!


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Too funny barefoot...I long for the day where I can take my kids out (of course they will be too old by then) TOT down a nice lit neighboorhood without having to have heavy snowgear on. Seriously, it is to the point that you sometimes have to get a costume 2 sizes bigger just to wear OVER the snow pants/coat. Either that or we all look like lumpy Alaskans. I posted earlier on a thread about weather and 2 years ago was the first Halloween in my 32 years that we could just go out in our t-shirts. That was the best ever! Have no idea how this one will be. Warm yesterday, cold today. (kinda like that rhyme, does he love me, love me not - maybe I should try it and see how the weather will be). Hate it when houses hand out nothing but blubber (whale fat)! Just kidding.


----------

